# looking to build 2 stables (possibly on skids)



## bheb2186 (16 February 2015)

I'm looking to build a couple of stables in my horses field, can anyone recommend anyone to supply these? Preferably have them stabilised in the ground but would consider on skids if they were sturdy.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (16 February 2015)

I have used both Vale & Jon Williams Stables. Both have done a great job on steel skids and i cannot fault workmanship or price  If you can wait til Badminton, some have a great deal, i got my twin shelter 2 years ago for a great price


----------



## bheb2186 (19 February 2015)

Thanks, I'll check them out &#128522; xx


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 February 2015)

unfortunately up here we are bound to pay huge delivery costs. We had our internal stables built by Saltire, they were great and also converted an outbuilding into a haybarn for us. They are realistic and experienced about Scottish winds-if you've not already, I'd give them a ring. Based near Cupar.


----------



## bheb2186 (19 February 2015)

Thanks, will give them a call. Cupar isn't far from me either so might pay them a visit x


----------



## Merlin11 (23 February 2015)

Would also recommend saltire. They built stables and a haystore for us and they are still going strong after a number of years. You can see the different options at their place in Cupar.


----------



## Akkalia1 (25 February 2015)

Saltire are certainly very good, but were a bit too expensive for me.

I used Vale stables, delivery wasn't too bad really and the stables are excellent. They're not on skids though. Have had some fairly hefty winds since they were installed and they haven't budged so far...


----------



## bheb2186 (1 March 2015)

Thanks everyone, I'll contact everyone and see what offers they can do x


----------



## lrw0250 (1 March 2015)

If you can wait until the later in the year Saltire usually do discounts for orders placed at the highland show. Downside is they take a lot of orders then and there can be a longer lead time.


----------



## bheb2186 (1 March 2015)

i might look into that too, ideally as long as there up for next winter im not overly fussed, thanks x


----------

